# Sliver Creek Rustic Campground



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

OK, someone from the State please explain this half sites reserveable, half first come first serve works? I see no sites designated as the reservable ones in the campground. So how does the person pulling in for one of the first come first serve sites know if and which sites have been reserved. :lol:


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

if i'm not mistaken when you have a paid reservation the camp knows the days so they have a record and goes around on the day you have set aside and puts something on the pole to site saying it's taken


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Hmm, maybe I am not quite understanding but that still leaves for a chance when nearing the point of full that someone pulls in before the Ranger gets there to mark the reserved site. Not unusual for 4 or 5 campers to show up withing a 30 minute time frame in that place.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if you reserve a site they usualy post it with your name. most places have an area thats for reservations. if they don't , what ever didn't get reserved is up for grabs.


----------

